# Graphtec Craft Robo Pro 2



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

How is this compaired to the Roland GX-24 ? Is the Roland worth a extra $600. I need a cutter for t-shirts only. I'll be doing transfers & vinly lettering. I know the Roland is bigger but I wont be doing anything wider then 15" anyway. I also been looking at that new USCutter LaserPoint but theres still no reviews for that. That one is seller for under $400 on eBay. So basically i'll be buying one of these 3 -

CraftRobo Pro 2 - $800
Roland GX-24 - $1400
USCutter LaserPoint - $400


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The CR Pro2 is the smallest of the Graphtec CE5000 range of plotters. We have the CE5000-60, and I can't stress enough how much we LOVE this plotter! The CE5000 plotters come with Cutting Master 2 software that has a plugin that will work directly from Adobe Illustrator or CorelDRAW, so there's no need to use the standalone program if you have one of those two programs.

This machine will do anything you want it to do.

Personally, I'd suggest getting the CE5000-60 for the extra cost. It comes WITH a stand, which is a VERY nice thing to have, and will also allow you to expand to 24" cuts if you decide you want to cut sign vinyl.

We've done very complex contour cuts with our CE5000-60 with both opaque transfers and transfers for light fabrics, and will make VERY fine cuts in heat-applied vinyl.

It's also easy to set up and use.

I'd HIGHLY suggest getting either the CR Pro2 or the CE5000-60, and if you get it from Specialty Graphics Supply (Specialty Graphics Supply), they offer a 5% discount to forum members and usually have free or VERY cheap shipping on their machines, along with 10% off of supplies for 30 days from the time you purchase your cutter.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## numski (Dec 26, 2006)

There are a bunch of differences between the CR Pro 2 and GX24, one being a step motor in the CR Pro 2 and the GX24 has a servo motor. I have a CR Pro 2 and I love it, you can drive it with the included software using opensource programs (Inkscape) to modify drawings/illustrations. They also have Cutting Master that will work with Illustrator. I bought it for the same reason you are looking for it and it works great for cutting out transfers. Oh yeah, if you do get a cutter make sure it has optical registration, for print and cut you NEED this. The other nice thing is it comes with a carrier sheet for holding standard transfers.

-mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, according to Graphtec America, the CR Pro2 has a servo motor.

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms

I'm considering getting one, too, just for transfers.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess they've dropped the II, so it's just the Craft ROBO Pro now. But it's essentially the same thing as the CE5000-60.


----------



## numski (Dec 26, 2006)

I love those early morning wrong information spouts before I have my coffee! Thanks for pointing that out Chani. Regardless, I love the CR Pro 2, I got mine new for 700 on ebay.

-mark


----------



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I think im leaning towards the Craft Robo Pro. I can do alot with the $600 i'll be saving from not buying the Roland. Not to mention my budget is tight.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You won't be disappointed if you do.

Again, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been reading you post's. 
I too am in a situation where I need a cutter but cant afford to pay $1600 for the roland GX 24.

I went to the web site you sugested specialty graphics supply.

is this the one you guys are talking about...

Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro Vinyl Cutter Plotter
CE5000-40 CRP
Cost $950


Lorena


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup, that's the one! 

You can get 5% off of that price with the forum discount. 

It's an amazing cutter, and if you do decide to upgrade to a 24" cutter in the future, you'll already be familiar with the machine and software if you go with the CE5000-60, which is just as good as the GX-24 (if not better, but I can't personally compare them, as I don't have a GX-24), and less expensive.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I have owned a roland cutter 24 inch (not the model you are asking about) but liked it very much so you would not be dissastified. However if you don't need the extra width then a CR Pro II will do just fine. 

I don't miss the 24" inch width of the roland as I actually never had a need to cut that large. You should be ok with the CR Pro II.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought a *Craft Robo Pro* the other day and it cost *$950.*
There was no 5% off, but there was *free shipping*, I got it at *Specialty Graphics Supply*.
The free shipping wasn't specified on the site either, I had to call to make sure it was going to happen, but it was no problem, they took care of me.

So far, I love it, I'm having a little difficulty with the learning curve, but I am really tired, so I'm not 100%, or at least, I HOPE that's it. heheh
(I'll find out tomorrow, I hope to be rested and find out how smart I am then)

If the size isn't a factor, then I'd say it's a really well made machine, I do have to say that the operating instructions are somewhat lacking though, not the set-up, it's good, but how to operate it is not cut and dried.

Randy


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

> I just bought a *Craft Robo Pro* the other day and it cost *$950.*
> There was no 5% off, but there was *free shipping*, I got it at *Specialty Graphics Supply*.
> The free shipping wasn't specified on the site either, I had to call to make sure it was going to happen, but it was no problem, they took care of me.


So what type of material can you use with this machine?
can you use the 15'' rolls with the feeder holes?


I'm thinking of buying this same cutter... but am also concidering the 
Roland SV-15 stika Desktop cutter...
the only thing that this roland does not have is the optical eye. 

Suggestions


LORENA


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

lorena said:


> So what type of material can you use with this machine?
> can you use the 15'' rolls with the feeder holes?
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the 15" stuff won't fit, but, I wanted the optical eye, so I figured I'd cut what I needed larger.
I believe, and I might be wrong (you'd think I'd know, but I don't) that it only takes a 9" roll...
I'm going by what I saw on the Specialty Graphics Supply site, when ordering, it had a notice that popped up and mentioned that a 15" roll wouldn't fit on the Pro.
I'm sure the site has it on there somewhere though.
*What I really mean is, I believe that it will take a 13" roll, but Specialty didn't offer that, sorry, I was misleading... 
*
 Randy


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

AH! I thought it would fit the 15''.... that was one of the advantages ...

now the roland 15' is sounding a little better... but then it does not have the optical eye. 

so I guess I have to wheigh the benefits. 

with the roland I dont have to worry about cutting the paper.

with the robocraft I can use the optical eye. 


dont know which is better????

Lorena


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

lorena said:


> AH! I thought it would fit the 15''.... that was one of the advantages ...
> 
> now the roland 15' is sounding a little better... but then it does not have the optical eye.
> 
> ...


I hope that you did see I edited my post, it may make a difference.
Please don't base your purchase on what I say though, that would be a HUGE mistake. heheh
I am sure people that have more knowledge on this will chime in later. 

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you sure it's the CR *Pro* that you purchased and not just the regular Craft ROBO? The CR PRO will accept media up to 19" wide, while the smaller Craft Robo will only accept 11" wide material (and only cut 9").

If Specialty is offering something that will only accept 13", then it's not the CR Pro.

I just looked on their site and the CR Pro WILL accept 19" media and cut up to 14.76" wide.

Also, the forum discount isn't automatic. You need to enter a coupon code at checkout. You can find the coupon code by following the "View Offers" link to the left here at TF. Scroll all the way down to Specialty Graphics Supply and click on that link and it will show you their TF Coupon Code for 5% off. 

To be perfectly honest, and I'm not just saying this as a Graphtec fan, but I've heard that the Stika machines are not very good. They're definitely hobby-only machines. Just like the Graphtec Craft Robo (not Pro) is a hobby machine. You want the Craft ROBO *Pro*. It's an EXCELLENT machine!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the machine you want:

Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro Vinyl Cutter Plotter + FREE SHIPPING - CE5000-40-CRP


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are the CR Pro's stats:

*Craft ROBO Pro Specifications:*
*CPU *32-bit
*Media Feed Configuration *Grit rollers 
*Drive system *Digital Servo Motor
*Maximum cutting area *14.76 inches wide by 164 feet long (375mm x 50M)
*Compatible Media widths *Min: 2 inches (50mm) Max: 19 inches (484mm)
*Carrier Sheet* A3 size: 11.7 x 16.5 inches (297 x 420mm) 
*Maximum media thickness *.25 mm
*Maximum cutting speed (all directions) *23.62 inches per second (60 cm/sec)
*Max. Acceleration (45-degree angle) *16.4 ft/sec2 (5 m /sec2)
*Selectable Cutting Speeds *1�10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60 cm/sec
*Cutting Force (31 levels) *20 gf to 300 gf 
*Minimum Character size *0.196 inches (5mm) for Alphanumeric characters(varies depending on the media, font style, etc.)
*Mechanical resolution *.000196 inches (.005 mm)

*Repeatability precision *0.1 mm or less per 2m
*Number of Pens or Blades Mountable *1 pen or Blade Holder at a time 
*Blade Type *0.9mm Tungsten Carbide Blade (standard)
Optional 1.5mm Tungsten Carbide specialty blades
*Compatible Plotting Pen Type *Water-based fiber-tip pens
*Compatible Media *Sheet or Roll media including marking films (PVC, fluorescent, or reflective film) up to 0.25 mm in thickness (excluding high-intensity reflective film), heat and image transfer papers with backing, craft paper with backing, card stock, kent paper, decorative media and papers with use of carrier sheet.
*Control Interface (selectable) *RS-232C/USB 2.0 full speed
*Interface Buffer capacity *2 MB
*Command modes (Selectable) *GP-GL, HP-GL™ (selected on control panel)
*Display Panel *Liquid Crystal Display (16 characters x 1 row)
*Power Supply Rating *100~120VAC 200~240VAC 50/60 Hz
*Power consumption *100 VA
*Functional Operating Environment *50� F to 95� F (10�C to 35�C)
*Recommended Environment* 60� F to 89.6� F (16�C to 32�C)
*Relative Humidity *(35% to 75% RH non-condensing)
*External Dimensions (W x D x H) *24.53 x 11.22 x 8.78 inches (623 x 285 x 223mm)
*Unit Weight *20.72 Lbs (9.4 kg)​


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Last post, then I'm going to bed. 

I just added a CR Pro to my cart at Speciatly Graphics Supply, and the information popup only mentioned free shipping. Then I went to my cart, went to check out, added the TF Coupon Code, and it applied the forums discount. 

Trust me, this is the machine you want.  You won't need to order specially cut rolls (for Thermoflex Plus, that is). Standard 15" rolls will be just fine.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> Last post, then I'm going to bed.
> 
> I just added a CR Pro to my cart at Speciatly Graphics Supply, and the information popup only mentioned free shipping. Then I went to my cart, went to check out, added the TF Coupon Code, and it applied the forums discount.
> 
> Trust me, this is the machine you want.  You won't need to order specially cut rolls (for Thermoflex Plus, that is). Standard 15" rolls will be just fine.


Chani,

That is the machine I bought, I just didn't explain it very well, that's all... heh
Rather than go to the site and actually look, I was trying to rely on my memory, so you can see where that got me. 
When I was buying a roll of 'mask', it had a pop-up that let me know that it was too wide for the Pro, that 15" wouldn't fit in there, so I'd have to get the next available roll size, which was 9", and for right now, that's fine for me...
(Again though, I'm going on memory, but that's how I remember it)

The total for my machine was $950., so I guess I didn't get the code in there maybe...
Actually, I could swear that I put in the code, 'cause I just read it here, and went there to buy it, but maybe I got confused when I checked out, and the phone call made it more confusing.
I do know that when asked who referred me, I typed in "t-shirt forum"...
(I don't remember the code now, so it's definitely possible that I didn't place it in there...)
I asked the salesperson if this call was going to count against me due to me having to place the order over the phone, 'cause on the site it says that the "Free Shipping" is for "Internet Orders Only".
He said it was O.K., but as long as that was all that I did, so that kind'a threw me.
Maybe I can call back on Monday and see what they say, I do have to order more stuff, so we'll see...
I was just trying to remember all of the stuff I needed, so when I asked about the discount, the sales guy and I talked about ONLY the upcoming one, the 10% that I'd get in the next 30 days, so I more than likely screwed that up the more I think about it.

Thanks Chani, and I know better than to type certain stuff when I'm tired, but I do it all of the time, so sorry for being so confusing. 

Randy


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Chani ,
I own a craft robo pro 2. You mentioned that you use the cutmaster in coreldraw plugin or it can be added to corel draw. How do you use it in corel. I know that it can be used in illlustrator. I like working with corel draw X3.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

polomac said:


> Chani ,
> I own a craft robo pro 2. You mentioned that you use the cutmaster in coreldraw plugin or it can be added to corel draw. How do you use it in corel. I know that it can be used in illlustrator. I like working with corel draw X3.


If you have CorelDRAW installed when you install the Cutting Master 2 software, it automatically installs the plugin for CorelDRAW. It doesn't prompt you like it does for Illustrator.

In CorelDRAW X3, there's a little button at the top that has a little rocket ship on it...that's the "Launch Application" button. When you press that it will give you a little dropdown menu that gives you the option to either add registration marks or to cut/plot. When you cut/plot, it opens the plugin for Cutting Master 2 with all the options on four tabs (prolly the same as for Illustrator, tho I haven't tried cutting from Illy yet).

You *might* need to download the updated Cutting Master 2 program if you have the CR Pro 2 as they've dropped the "2" now, so they may have updated Cutting Master since you bought it.

SO...how do you like this machine? I LOVE our CE5000-60!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

recrisp said:


> Chani,
> 
> That is the machine I bought, I just didn't explain it very well, that's all... heh
> Rather than go to the site and actually look, I was trying to rely on my memory, so you can see where that got me.
> ...


Come to think about it, there once was a time that I saw a popup that said something about what I was buying that wouldn't fit in the Craft ROBO, but it was talking about the regular hobby CR, NOT the Pro.

The only thing you won't be able to do with the Pro is cut 20" wide or wider media.

I'm sorry you didn't get the forums discount. 

I know you'll be happy with this machine when you get it. It's VERY well made, and will do anything you might want it to do.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> Come to think about it, there once was a time that I saw a popup that said something about what I was buying that wouldn't fit in the Craft ROBO, but it was talking about the regular hobby CR, NOT the Pro.
> 
> The only thing you won't be able to do with the Pro is cut 20" wide or wider media.
> 
> ...


Chani,

What do you mean, "When you get it", I got it! heheh
I actually got it on Thursday evening, and I already love it, I just need to get used to it. 

Actually, I wanted to say now that you brought up the fact that I didn't receive the 5% discount while I went to Specialty Graphics, I needed to do something about it.
I just e-mailed them about that, I'll see what they say, and I told 'em that you were the reason I went there in the first place, I did make my decision on your posts, and a few others, but mostly yours.
It's not a huge deal if I don't get it, but it'd be nice, cause that was the deciding factor, well, plus you did say that they had a good support thing too.

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for helping me out in this, and after I get to know the machine better, maybe I'll post on how good it is, 'cause I know it'll be good, 'cause it already is. heheh

Thank you for taking the time to help me out!

Randy


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Chani.. I love the craft robo pro. I went back and forward between the gx24 and the robo. Glad with my choice. I'll try the corel draw like you mentioned.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

recrisp said:


> Chani,
> 
> What do you mean, "When you get it", I got it! heheh
> I actually got it on Thursday evening, and I already love it, I just need to get used to it.
> ...


Aha! 

So have you actually measured the width of it? It SHOULD be around 19". That's the width of material that you can cut.

I hope they do give you that discount. It would say a LOT for their customer service if they do...they've been a good company for us so far, and I'd like to see them around for a long time to come.

I'm thinking of writing an article about the Graphtec CE5000 range and Cutting Master with screengrabs, etc. I might need to open up ROBO Master, also, and get a feel for that program, too.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

polomac said:


> Thanks Chani.. I love the craft robo pro. I went back and forward between the gx24 and the robo. Glad with my choice. I'll try the corel draw like you mentioned.


Mark asked me how I know so much about this machine today. I explained to him that it's essencially the same as our CE5000-60 and he's like, "Ahhhh. So why didn't we buy one?"  I'm still VERY happy with our choice of getting the larger CE5000-60, but we would have been happy with the CE5000-40 (CR Pro), too.

Like I said, you might need to download the latest version of Cutting Master 2 if you have a slighly older machine, especially since yours might not support X3 yet. It's on Graphtec America's site (Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo).

Good luck!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> Aha!
> 
> * So have you actually measured the width of it?* It SHOULD be around 19". That's the width of material that you can cut.
> 
> ...



Chani,

I did measure it, and you are right, my mind's so boggled right now with all that I am seeing/learning/not learning that I am not making much sense... 

I also hope that I get the discount, that would definitely be a thing in their favor in the long run, but I don't know if they monitor the forum.
I am sure that a lot of sales come from this forum, and people that help like you. 

I think that ANY article about those, that's only a good thing.
I have to admit, the instructions in the Pro weren't that clear, it's not that hard, but for a person that might not know a thing about 'stuff', it could be kind'a daunting.

Thanks again Chani!

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You're right, their instructions aren't the most complete, which is one of the reasons I'd like to post an article. 

Thanks for verifying the width!

I just think that people deserve to know about the Graphtec plotters. I have absolutely nothing against the Roland plotters, and I'm SURE they're great machines, but so are the Graphtecs, and for less money. 

AND they all include the ARMS (Automatic Registration Mark Sensor).


----------



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

I was just looking @ the Roland SV-15 stika & it says it counter cuts. I was thinking about getting that one instead of the Craft Robo Pro cause of the price.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick,

I hope that you don't mind me posting the e-mail I got from *Specialty Graphics Supply*, but I wanted to let everyone know the outcome.
(This refers to my 5% discount I didn't receive while I bought online, so it can be important to other buyers)
Back to the original post... heheh

*Thanks Nick*, and *Thanks Specialty Graphics Supply* for treating me well on this oversight on my part! 

(Nick, I'd chime in on your new decision, but I don't know enough, but good luck)

Randy

________________________________________________
*From Specialty Graphics Supply in an e-mail to me... *

"We would be glad to give you a credit of $47.50 for the T-Shirt Forum discount (5% of $950) which can be used against any order you may place for supplies or equipment on our web site. If you call in an order, please mention the credit to our rep. If you place the order online, please mention the credit in the Notes section and we will adjust your order accordingly. You can use this credit in conjunction with your 10% discount code for supplies for 30 days.

Thanks again for your business!"
.
.
.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

First of all, with all the reading I've done on vinyl cutters, I've heard that the Stika cutters really are just hobby machines.

Second, looking at the stats of the Stika-15 and the Craft ROBO Pro, you're getting SO much more machine with the CR Pro.

Your cut speed is WAY faster on the CR Pro, your maximum cutting area is larger with the CR Pro, and compatible media widths are WAY more versitile with the CR Pro. From what I can gather, you can't load anything into the Stika-15 that's less than 11" wide (somebody please correct me on this if I'm wrong), so you're going to waste scraps, instead of being able to use them on the CR Pro (BTW, same goes for the smaller Craft ROBO...you can't load scraps in that machine as far as I'm aware).

I need to say, it's worth the extra $200 to get the CR Pro from Specialty Graphics Supply.

Again, I may be wrong on the media widths, but if I am, they haven't explained themselves very well.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

recrisp said:


> Nick,
> 
> I hope that you don't mind me posting the e-mail I got from *Specialty Graphics Supply*, but I wanted to let everyone know the outcome.
> (This refers to my 5% discount I didn't receive while I bought online, so it can be important to other buyers)
> ...


That's great news! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> That's great news! Thanks for posting this!


Yeah, I was happy! 

I just saw that the Robo Pro has this size width, just so we'll all know.
"*Based on Graphtec's CE5000 series of professional cutting plotters, the Craft ROBO Pro has a maximum cutting width of 14.8 inches*".
I got that from *Graphtecs* site.

I know one thing, trying to do research on these things since they're so new (in the US anyway) is not easy, being a pioneer is hard. heheh

Thanks Chani!

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The 14.8 is the maximum CUTTING width, but the maximum MEDIA width is still 19". 

There's a SLIGHT possibility we might be getting one of these machines in the next few days.  Mark and I need to discuss it.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> The 14.8 is the maximum CUTTING width, but the maximum MEDIA width is still 19".
> 
> There's a SLIGHT possibility we might be getting one of these machines in the next few days.  Mark and I need to discuss it.


Man, I sure wish I would comprehend stuff better than I have been doing lately... heheh

In other words, "Ohhhh!". 

I hope that you get it, or what you need anyway, I belive that I just saw it for $869. or so *here*...
(it says that it's the Robo *Pro*, but the picture looks like a Robo *II* to me, so...)

Good luck on that!

_I am about to post a thread on *Robo Pro Blades*, I hope that you and anyone else that know something show up and help. heheh_

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll look for your thread...

Yes, the model that you linked to is an older model that will only cut 12" wide. I wouldn't suggest getting it...

Oh, and I love how they call it a "_computerized-die-cutter_"

Um...die cutting is something else completely


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

That just goes to show you... heheheh

Randy


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Well now that the real with has been discovered... I will get the craft robo PRO 

thanks for clarifying that for me. 

LORENA


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

> This is the machine you want:
> 
> Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro Vinyl Cutter Plotter + FREE SHIPPING - CE5000-40-CRP


 

YES! this is the one I want. 


LORENA


----------



## Yabutno (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if the Robo Pro can cut a 3M 7 Mil Reflective vinyl?
or maybe a FDC Reflective 5.9 Mil

Thanks Very Much


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> I guess they've dropped the II, so it's just the Craft ROBO Pro now. But it's essentially the same thing as the CE5000-60.


Actually it is CE5000-40-CRP. It is 15". I think most of the software between the CE5000-40-CRP and CE5000-60 are very similar. I own Craft Robo Pro/CE5000-40-CRP. Somehow mine has very slight offset that I can not compensate with any of the settings.


----------



## MOTHERGOOSELISA (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a craft robo pro ii, and its a 15" cutter and i use 15" vinyl easily. If 16" or 17" vinyl was available, it could easily take that as well.


----------

